
Features NO ONE NOTICED in Visual Studio 11 Express Beta for Web - sdoering
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/FeaturesNOONENOTICEDInVisualStudio11ExpressBetaForWeb.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ScottHanselman+%28Scott+Hanselman+-+ComputerZen.com%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
kristianp
One funny sentence in there was this:

"Oh, and by the way, don't sweat the color thing, I'm confident it will turn
out OK."

